# Placement of surround B&W dipoles?



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

I have placed some DS6 dipoles at the back wall of my theatre. From initial setup they sound great! But is this the correct placement or do they belong at the side walls and i'm missing a better treat for my ears?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Dipoles are usually better suited to side walls with the "null" aimed at the listening position. If you have a multi-row theater, then you have to comprimise a bit, but for the most part the dipoles do a good job of filling in the whole listening area with the surround feed.

This applies to the DD 5.1 feed surrounds, which are the sides in a 7.1 setup. For the true "back" speakers in a 6.1/7.1 setup, I believe direct radiators are preferred. If they have to be dipoles, I'd put them on the sides farther back, if the room geometry supported it.


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

So are Dipoles 'out of trend' these days? Should I just get rid and replace them with non Dipoles?

www.paulgreenwoodart.com


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Dipoles aren't out of favor, they just have less utility with a room that has 7 or 9 speakers in it. 

That being said, 5.1 material usually plays out of the sides unless your receiver has some sort of DSP mode that reroutes to all rear speakers. So having dipoles on the sides to watch older movies would still be useful.


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is a photo of the rear of my room. This is where i have placed the Dipoles. I fear they are in the wrong place? Where in the photo should they go? Also i'm thinking of buying some more sats for 7.1.


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Any suggestions guys?

www.paulgreenwoodart.com


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like those are omnipoles or quasi-dipoles. The woofer looks to be forward firing with ports out the sides. Unless I'm missing something.

I would expect a dipole to have two woofers and tweeters in a V alignment or box |_| with them firing off away from one another. 

If there is a forward radiating part of the speaker, it may be fine on the back wall. With that type of unique design, I'd be interested if B&W had a recommendation or applications document showing how they'd implement it. :dunno:


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Looks like those are omnipoles or quasi-dipoles. The woofer looks to be forward firing with ports out the sides. Unless I'm missing something.
> 
> I would expect a dipole to have two woofers and tweeters in a V alignment or box |_| with them firing off away from one another.
> 
> If there is a forward radiating part of the speaker, it may be fine on the back wall. With that type of unique design, I'd be interested if B&W had a recommendation or applications document showing how they'd implement it. :dunno:


There B&W DS6 surrounds if that helps?
I'm thinking of moving them to the middle back wall now as i'm thinking of upgrading to 7.1. Looking to buy some side speakers. Thing is i need advice from the picture shown that this is possible? Was looking at the Monitor Audio BX FX surrounds to go right at the side of the sofa and the Ds6's directly behind the sofa above ear level? The Monitor Audio's are switchable which makes them more versatile i believe.


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

In retrospect I think my room is not designed for 7.1. There's simply to many factors that would make it not worth it.
The main problem I have are doors. The back wall has a door to the right so placement of rear speakers is hard to do symmetrically. The left side also has a door. The distance behind the sofa is not huge either - about a metre. 
I decided in the end to buy some more up to date rear speakers. I've acquired some Monitor Audio Bx Fx speakers. I felt the old DS6 is not up to my Onkyo. Ill let you know how I get on

www.paulgreenwoodart.com


----------

